

Hacker Panel: Bookmarklet to pull up or start the HN discussion for any web page - chetan51
http://chetan51.github.com/panels/hacker/

======
chetan51
Be sure to check out the Reddit Panel too!

<http://chetan51.github.com/panels/reddit/>

------
josscrowcroft
This is totally rad. I'm commenting from the page via the box, and I feel
awesome for it.

I've always had the issue of "Hmm, I bet there's a good discussion on this
post somewhere on HN" and then forgetting to go search for it...

saved!

------
iambot
hey @chetan51, i was having a look at your bookmarklet code (out of interests
sake), and notice this snippet:

    
    
      > panel_html...eturn panel_frame.attr("src"
    

what confuses the shit out of me is those 3 dots dont look like valid
javascript, but firebug shows no errors in it. could you enlighten me, or am i
missing something obvious.

see: <https://gist.github.com/1164846>

all i did was add line breaks etc, no other editing

~~~
chetan51
Hmm, I'm not sure. Maybe it's an issue with the tool you used to transform the
code.

If you want to see the source, just check out the GitHub repository. It has
the source code for the bookmarklet in CoffeeScript.

------
artursapek
This is great, it has the potential to keep worthy posts alive longer.

------
PLejeck
Make it an extension for Chrome and I'll love you forever.

------
Liu
What's the easiest way to take such code (one line) and format it to something
readable?

~~~
dave1010uk
I normally use <http://jsbeautifier.org> but it appears to be down at the
moment. <http://www.javascriptbeautifier.com> also works.

------
Terry_B
Would love for this button to exist within the Instapaper app.

------
simondlr
Is there any way to make this function like reddit's top bar?

------
naughtysriram
cool...

------
Neuromantic
luv

